# Water while in the crate



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

What does everyone use for water while dog is in the crate? do you put a bowl in and hope its not knocked over or is there some sort of clip on bowl i can get


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If you must give water in the crate (I never have), try a gerbil/ginea pig type water bottle you can clip on the side of the crate.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually thats the answer i wanted. i dont want to leave water in the crate but lately, my dog wont drink in the a.m. knowing that i'm going to work and there wont be a potty break for him for along period. so i would like to leave a small amount for him. guess i will look for one of those bottles. thanks


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I bought a stainless steel 1 quart bucket from Dog.com. I use a carbineer hook to attach it to the crate. It also has a hook but the carbineer secures it. Ruger loves his water and we leave him 4-5 hours daily so he needs it (or it makes me feel better). I clip it high enough so he has to stand to drink but it does not obstruct his floor space. I hope this helps!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I also use the water buckets like Terri describes. I clip it to the crate door with a clip. 

Forget a bowl, they would spill it, flip it, swim in it, as soon as I put it down.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a large crate for Jetta. She has had to go back to sleeping in the crate at night, but HAS to have water for her kidney failure. I use a big heavy ceramic bowl and put it in the corner. Works perfect!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I too use a similar set up as Terri for the crates in the vehicle (my dogs aren't crated indoors anymore when we've not home) and they work great.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I have one of these for my Cairn Terrier...

http://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/category/default.aspx?maincatid=65&subcat=12&submenu=0&catid=64


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a clip-on bowl... I was using one that has a holder which attaches to the crate door and then the bowl comes off the holder to fill it, (like the one the person above me posted) but my newest foster dog learned how to knock the bowl off the holder and spill it all over the crate floor...so I ended up buying a 'locking crate bowl' instead which attaches a little more firmly.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

If you want to put water in the crate, a bottle is the best way to go.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

We very seldom put water in the crates. When we do we use a flat sided stainless steel pail with a clip that hangs from one of the bars. However, to be truthful, I like the bottles much better.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips. looks like i have to go with a stainless clip on bowl. last nite i drilled two holes in a hard plastic bowl and wire tied it on the side of the crate. while i was at work Boy Genius decided it was better than the chew toys in his crate and started to destroy it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I've used a Lixit dog waterer (looks like a huge hamster water bottle) but I still don't have water available in the crate. Renji, though grown, has the same problem of not drinking in the morning. So, being the spoiler-rottener that I am, I give him a little bit of water and something flavorful in his food bowl every morning which he sucks down. Sometimes a bit of yogurt, sometimes a bit of liquid from a can of fish, etc. It works perfectly and I can give just enough to hydrate without letting him drink to his bladder's discontent.







He's now free in the house but this system worked very well when he was crated for a few hours of the day.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't give water in crates but I did in Nikon's ex-pen. He would whine more for water than food or getting out. What I did was use my 2 cup measuring cup that has a handle, hook it over the wire of the ex-pen and cable-tie it in place.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats an excellent idea. i've got to try that tomorrow


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

That does look like a great idea!
Make sure it is not a plastic cup that your pup will chew. My dog is so spoiled that he will not drink out of his stainless pail if I don't keep it real clean. So make sure you fasten it with something that is easy to remove for cleaning.
Good luck!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Have you tried a small bowl in the crate? Riley has a regular plastic dog bowl in her crate and she's never knocked it over. Maybe we've gotten lucky =D ::knocks on wood::


----------

